
Exploring the WSJ's Pulitzer-Winning Medicare Investigation with SQL - danso
http://2015.padjo.org/tutorials/sql-walks/exploring-wsj-medicare-investigation-with-sql/
======
hubrix
In case you want to know what the procedure is.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/External_counterpulsation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/External_counterpulsation)

